
Back to the Future: Squeak, a Practical Smalltalk Written in Itself (1997) - lukego
http://ftp.squeak.org/docs/OOPSLA.Squeak.html
======
adamrezich
I was interested in learning Smalltalk and downloaded Squeak a few months ago,
but I couldn't really find any up-to-date resources on how to learn my way
around the environment and stuff. Am I missing something?

~~~
dkarapetyan
Pharo is currently carrying the torch. There is a book:
[http://pharobyexample.org/](http://pharobyexample.org/).

~~~
throwaway7645
I've tried those books and found the examples were out of date and it was very
hard to learn from. I own > 25 programming books and this was one of the only
ones that didn't click.

~~~
aryehof
For an updated version of Pharo by Example that matches the current Pharo
version, see ...

[https://github.com/SquareBracketAssociates/UpdatedPharoByExa...](https://github.com/SquareBracketAssociates/UpdatedPharoByExample)

~~~
throwaway7645
Thanks...I'll have to give another go.

------
zengid
20 years and going. Happy Birthday[1]!

[1] [http://squeak.org/](http://squeak.org/)

~~~
ddp
Though beware if you've upgrade to macOS Sierra that both Squeak and Pharo's
VMs seem to be broken at the moment.

~~~
fniephaus
Recent versions of the OpenSmalltalk VM [1] now support macOS Sierra. The
latest version can be found at [2].

[1] [https://github.com/OpenSmalltalk/opensmalltalk-
vm](https://github.com/OpenSmalltalk/opensmalltalk-vm)

[2]
[https://bintray.com/opensmalltalk/vm/cog/_latestVersion#file...](https://bintray.com/opensmalltalk/vm/cog/_latestVersion#files)

------
fniephaus
TravisCI supports Squeak/Smalltalk builds: [https://docs.travis-
ci.com/user/languages/smalltalk](https://docs.travis-
ci.com/user/languages/smalltalk)

------
AdmiralAsshat
I've been interested in Smalltalk, but I haven't read much about it other than
the GNU Smalltalk man page and a "Squeak by Example" book[0].

The problem I'm having is that it's difficult to discern which "flavor" of
Smalltalk I should dig into. Smalltalk-80? GNU? Squeak? Pharro? Which of
these, if any, are still being developed?

[0][http://squeakbyexample.org/](http://squeakbyexample.org/)

~~~
tygorius
As I mentioned in another reply here, I'd suggest you ignore the siren call of
"most recent" and just pretend it's five years ago. Use the Squeak by Example
book with it's associated version of Squeak to get a basic understanding of
the environment and the object system's resources.

If you prefer, there's nothing wrong with trying Pharo or one of the
commercial Smalltalks available with free, non-commercial licenses. Indeed,
the only variety I'd warn against is GNU Smalltalk, which treats Smalltalk as
just another file-oriented member of the GNU toolchain. That approach totally
misses what made Smalltalk so revolutionary for its time: a rich environment
for interacting with and exploring an object system.

